# lookin for work



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

I have reserve training & have class a LTC. With the state in a money mess, colleges are looking like a good option. Does anybody know which colleges accept w resrve training, & if so which colleges carry?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Check college websites, thats what I do 4 hours out of my 8 hour shift.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Treehugger

Need the college degree along with R/I Academy to get your SSPO warrant. Try a College PD that has Security Officers & Dispatchers along with sworn Police Officers. Do a good job as a Security Officer/Dispatcher and when the next F/T Police Officer job comes up apply and they might send ya off to the next SSPO Academy.

Most of the State schools have ISO and Dispatchers.

GOOD LUCK


----------

